
Ask HN: Anyone Interested in Authoring/Collaborating on a Software Product? - zschuessler
I&#x27;m not entirely sure if this post is allowed, so feel free to remove if not.<p>Hello! I have recently created a digital product platform that is based on Git. So think Envato, but friendlier to devs and much more technical and deep support of all things Git.<p>I very recently published a test product and went through a first public release. Things are looking pretty good!<p>Now I would like to talk to more potential authors who may want to collaborate or offer an existing digital product up on the platform I&#x27;ve created.<p>I&#x27;m a full stack engineer that can assist there, or with UX, design, or marketing. (I&#x27;m also the sole creator of this product: design, ux, backend, etc, so I can collaborate in many roles)<p>The platform is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;git.cash - you can read a bit about it on the homepage and the about page.<p>Anyway, thanks for looking! And if anyone has suggestions on where to find authors, if not here, I&#x27;d be much appreciative.<p>Cheers.
======
mattmanser
Show HN is what you'd normally use.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Your homepage doesn't really tell me what this is, apart from it uses Git
somehow. You told us ^^there, but not on the homepage.

Is it a RAD tool? A new alternative to something like meteor? What's it got to
do with Sketch plugins?

~~~
zschuessler
Thank you for taking the time to submit feedback to me! I appreciate it, and
agree, the homepage really does kind of suck.

I hesitate to put this up on Show HN for reasons you outlined. Mostly I am
interested in finding authors until I have time to redo the layout. Being a
one-man show is very taxing!

BUT, again, very happy you said this and have added "Make a better homepage"
to my task list because of this message :-)

------
waterside81
I'm not sure who your target end-user is, but I think the focus on "git" both
in your branding and explanation leads people to focus on that aspect rather
than the (great) idea of having easy-to-use revision management for digital
assets. How that's implemented (in this case, git) is irrelevant to a
marketing manager or a creative who is supplying the content.

If developers are a large part of who you see as your end user, then sure,
keep as is. But if they're not, I'd consider re-evaluating the use of git as
your main selling point and highlight the "history tracking" aspect of the
product.

------
sharemywin
Have you thought about cutting your fee to 7% plus 3% to paypal or stripe and
letting the author set a commission for affiliates. So if I offer 25% an
affiliate would get 15%.

------
siddharthdeswal
I'm a "product marketer", and this was difficult for me to understand. I don't
know what this is for (after reading your opening comment), and I can't figure
out what should I be doing. If you receive similar feedback from other
marketers, maybe consider making it easier to understand?

------
brett40324
Please just let me scroll down to some content first without choosing one of
the 'im a' s.

Edit: To ask,

What prevents me from distributing products by allowing others to use my paid
copy's machine as a remote? Am i missing something?

------
sharemywin
And what would be really cool is to allow people to sell the resale rights.
So, if I buy the rights I could make all future profits of the eBook,
template, photo etc.

------
carussell
This violates the Git trademark, which the team announced they would begin
enforcing this year due to a proliferation of products and services naming
themselves after Git. If you're going to move forward with this, you need to
apply for permission to use the Git mark.

~~~
zschuessler
Oof, I'm so very happy you shared this with me. Looks like I'm rebranding!

~~~
brett40324
This may help in determining where you might stand on the naming:

[https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/)

------
sharemywin
so can I fork your product and sell it and split the fees?

or if I check in a rewrite of a paragraph and you approve the check in do I
get a cut your future sales?

~~~
zschuessler
Hey! Sorry I realize now maybe the idea of Git-powered products wasn't very
clear.

No forking/reselling takes place (unless of course that is desired by the
product creator). The only role Git plays is first-class support for
developers to do things like:

1\. Do a "git pull" to get product updates instead of having to go to some
online UI (like CodeCanyon) to get a zip archive, then manually do a diff to
see what changed. And my favorite thing is you can add the git repo in your
package manager (like npm or composer), which none of the other product
platforms allow.

2\. Creators can make releases (like GitHub does them), which is very cool for
managing release-specific issues/bugs, handling subscriptions per-release, or
allowing customers to get updates only when you're ready for a release.

As far as compensation goes for any collab done related to this HN post, I'm
open to any suggestions. My main goal is to find creators, not to profit from
the collaboration directly. Mostly just looking for fun creators to work with
and willing to help them any way I can!

~~~
w458cmau
Now that I am thinking about it I am amazed that this is not how existing
platforms work.

~~~
zschuessler
Right! I've been developing this for almost a year now, and any time I spoke
about it at a networking event, each dev says "Wait, you're right. Why doesn't
this exist?"

It has been nice to hear that, it helps with the crushing doubt in my mind
that I've wasted the past 7 months of my life.

~~~
sharemywin
so, your core use case is a marketplace for code packages. The thing you offer
no one else does. So, if I do a git pull or link to a package on something I
haven't paid for it will block me?

------
kumaranvpl
Hi @zschuessler,

I am interested to collaborate. Please ping me at kumaranvpl@gmail.com

